# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Probleme audio avec Adobe Flash Player

## maadadi

Bonjour 
depuis quelques jours j'ai un probleme avec les jeux flash (ex le site prizee.com)
Hormis pour un seul jeu (Kaboom) , je n'arrive pas a entendre du son dans n'importe quel jeu pourtant j'ai le dernier player version 9
Ce que je trouve bizarre c'est que dans le jeu Kaboom le son marche mais pour les autres non . Je tiens  preciser que y'a eu une mise  jour automatique il y'a 2 jours de mozilla firefox et qu'avant cela je n'avais aucun soucis audio sur les applications flash

Comment regler le probleme ?

Merci

----------


## Jean-Philippe Dub

revenir a la version ancienne

----------


## Blue_Strike

bonsoir,

tu n'as pas prcis l'OS ?!
c'est un problme de plugins..
FF a apparament install la dernire version de Flash player sur ton PC, et ceci a bloqu le son dans qques animations flash, d'o il est est mieux de revenir  la version prcedente de Flash Player.



++

----------


## maadadi

je suis sous windows xp edition familiale sp1

----------


## riadhgang

bonjour,
Voila j'ai trouv cette solution dans un forum anglais, je l'ai test et a marche pour moi
je ne sais pas si a va marcher pout tout le monde.
donc voici la procdure:

1- Dmarrer - executer - regedit
2- aller dans l'arborescnce:
Poste de travail\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Drivers32

3- sur la partie droite : clic droit- nouveau- valeur chaine
nommer la : wavemapper 
faites entrer et mettez dans le champ de la valeur : msacm32.drv

4- c'est fini vous n'avez qu' surfer sur internet et vous aurez l'audio sous flash

bonne journe

----------


## xlkiller

Ouai ben moi je suis sous Vista, sous Adobe Flash CS3 le son fonctionne quand j'exporte en SWF sur le net ca marche plus, plus de son ...

et sous Vista dans la base de registre y a deja cette clef.

Une solution ?

----------

